# Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?



## SchwalmAngler (15. August 2005)

Nun ist es schon eine Zeit lang her, das wir den Teich haben vollaufen lassen. Bisher hat auch alles prima geklappt und der PH-Wert ist auch in Ordnung. Mittlerweile tummeln sich um die 25 Karpfen und einige Weissfische in dem Teich und es scheint ihnen auch prima zu gehen.

Unser Problem ist nun, das zwar das Gras uns andere Pflanzen abgestorben sind, jedoch hat sich jetzt Schilf und irgendwelche anderen Wasserpflanzen dort angesiedelt. Normalerweise würden wir uns ja über die Pflanzen feuen, nur haben sich diese dummerweise quer durch den Teich angesiedelt und stehen sogar in den Regionen in denen der Teich eine Tiefe von fast zwei Metern hat.

Weiss jemand wie man dem Schilf in diesem Bereich Herr werden kann? Denn wenn wir die Pflanzen dort nicht wegbekommen, ist ein Effektives Angeln wohl kaum möglich. Wir dachten uns jetzt das wir auf den Teich mit dem Boot rauf fahren und alle Pflanzen einfach ausreissen. Meint Ihr das das klappt oder wird sich das Schilf dort evtl. wieder ansiedeln?

Graskarpfen möchte ich auch sehr ungern einsetzen, da wir nicht wieder das gleiche Problem wie beim letzten mal haben möchten - da wurden nämlich alle Pflanzen von den Grasern platt gemacht und wir hatten überhaupt keine Pflanzen im Teich. Wenn möglich soll es aber in der Flachwasser Zone des Teichs einige Pflanzen geben, damit die Fische auch eine Möglichkeit zum Ablaichen haben.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

Ich würde an die Örtliche Feuerwehr ran treten ob die Jugend nicht eine Übung machen möchte mit Großeinsatzgeräten etc.!?
Oder an den Örtlichen Tauchsportclub und diese bitten die Wurzelballen zu befestigen an starken Seilen & dann mit der Winde oder einem Tracktor kräftig ziehen...!?

Wenn alles nicht geht den Anzug selbst anziehen & das gleiche machen ...#6


----------



## Kurzer (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

Hallo,

eine gute Methode ist das Schilff unter der Wasseroberfläche abzuschneiden so das das Wasser in die Halme läuft. Das Schilff beginnt dann innerlich zu verfaulen.

Hoffe Dir geholfen zu haben.

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

D.h. ohne das die Wurzeln raus sind kriegen wir das Schilf wohl auch nicht raus? :c

Da werden wir wohl richtig Spass haben... :v


----------



## SchwalmAngler (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

@Kurzer:
Ahh, danke für die Info. Das werden wir dann mal probieren.
Erspart evtl. viel Arbeit und vor allen DIngen nasse Füsse.


----------



## Hechthunter21 (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*



			
				SchwalmAngler schrieb:
			
		

> @Kurzer:
> Ahh, danke für die Info. Das werden wir dann mal probieren.
> Erspart evtl. viel Arbeit und vor allen DIngen nasse Füsse.



doch BEDENKE bitte all die verschied.Faktoren wenn die ganzen Stengel anfangen zu Faulen...!!!

Sauerstoff...PH-Wert etc.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
nur mal als Anm.#6


----------



## THD (15. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

Hi Schwalmangler,
der Beitrag von Kurzer ist richtig, gelangt Wasser in den Halm, geht die Pflanze ein.
Geht ganz gut vom Boot mit ner Sense.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

@Hechthunter21:
Wenn das bischen Schilf darin auch noch verrottet macht das nicht so sehr viel aus. Wir haben da um einiges mehr an Gras was momentan vor sich hingammelt und selbst dabei ist der PH Wert noch neutral geblieben.

Ich habe mir das mit dem Schilf gestern abend mal vom Boot aus angesehen. Es scheint sogar so zu sein, das das Schilf von alleine kaputt geht. Die meisten Pfalnzen die in der 1,5 bis 2m Region standen hatten alle schon ziemlich viel verfaulte Blätter. Nur die paar Stegel die aus dem Wasser ragten waren noch nicht so sehr angeschlagen.

Früher hatten wir auch Schilf im Teich, da allerdings nur in den Randbereichen des Teiches. Ist es möglich, das Schilf überhaupt nicht in den tieferen Bereiches des Teiches wächst und das Schilf sowieso von alleine absterben würde?

Ich denke mal, das es reichen wird wenn ich die Pflanzen alle herausreisse. Durch die Wassertiefe wachsen diese doch bestimmt nicht nach oder wächst Schilf auch in tiefen von 1,50 bis 2m Wassertiefe?


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

Hallo SchwalmAngler,

wie THD schon richtig bemerkt hat gehts am besten mit ner Sense vom Boot aus. Gleichgewichtsvermögen vorausgesetzt ;-> sonst wird spassig. Es funktioniert aber hervoragend. Es kann passieren das Du diesen Vorgang evtl. im Frühjahr wiederholen mußt.

Gruß


----------



## SchwalmAngler (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

Auch in so tiefem Wasser?
Hätte jetzt eher vermutet das das Schilf da dann nicht mehr wächst.

Ich werde jetzt mal ein paar Pflanzen abschneiden und ein paar einfach rausreissen und dann mal beobachten wie sich das weiter entwickelt, so viele sind es ja nicht. Es handelt sich um schätzungsweise 30 bis 40 Pflanzen die quer über den Teich verteilt sind. Die in der Flachwasserzone sollen ja stehen bleiben, da habe ich ja extra welche gepflanzt. Das auf einmal in der Teichmitte welche wachsen konnte ja klein Mensch zu dem damaligen Zeitpunkt wissen. |uhoh:


----------



## Kurzer (16. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

Na in tiefem Wasser, wenn Du es tief genug abschneidest kommt es nicht wieder. Wir haben eine solche Aktion im Spätherbst durchgeführt auch in Flachwasserzonen. Da kam nicht eine Pflanze wieder hoch. Wahrscheinlich hat die Kälte den Rest erledigt.

Gruß


----------



## SchwalmAngler (29. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

Mittlerweile ist unser Teich (bis auf dei Flachwasserzone) komplett Pflanzenleer. Ich habe in den letzten 14 Tagen meine Abende damit verbracht dort Pflanzen raus zu rupfen. Ich hoffe mal, das weder das Schilf, noch dieses andere penetrante Zeugs wiederkommen. Wenn nicht werde ich nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr mal mit der Sense ausrücken. 

@THD: Das Laichkraut von Dir ist übrigens prima angegangen. #6 In dem Bereich der Flachwasserzone an dem ich es angesiedelt hatte stehen mittlerweile einige Pflanzen. Ich hoffe nur, das es nicht anfängt zu wuchern. Die anderen Pflanzen aus dem Teich bei Hausen wollten allerdings nicht ausser das Schilf, das ist in der Flachwasserzone mittlerweile aber auch so bekommen.


----------



## Motorola (29. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

Ich denke mal das du deinen Weiher im Frühjahr oder Sommer abgelassen hattest oder? Den das wahr auch der fall bei uns. Wir hatten letztes Jahr einen Weiher im Frühjahr (Februar) gepachtet und dan mal abgelassen. Dan sind auch in den Tiefenregionen des Weihers Schilf Kraut alles gewacksen. Das kommt warscheinlich von den Plütenflug. Wir habe das zeug mal driennen gelassen. Den 1/3 haben die Karpfen rausgerissen. Dort ist nur ein Grasskarpfen mit 20 cm drien. Und die anderen KArpfen mit ungefähr 15-25 Pfund. Dan im Winter sind die Planzen die oben Geschwommen sind eh erfrohren und die anderen die in den Tiefen regionen sind auch kaputt gegangen. Und heuer ist der Weiher frei. Nur außen in den Flachen bereich dort steht das Schilf nur noch.


----------



## SchwalmAngler (29. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

Wir mussten den Teich letztes Jahr im Herbst ablassen weil wir ein Fischsterben hatten. Ausgebaggert haben wir ihn dann im Februar. Im Mai und Juni war dann der ganze Teich grün, allerdings war da noch keine oder wenn nur sehr wenig Schilf zu sehen. Nachdem wir das Wasser eingelassen haben (der Wasserstand stieg sehr langsam und es hat fast einen Monat gedauert) sind die Pflanzen mitgewachsen.

Karpfen haben wir mittlerweile um die 30 Stück reingesetzt. Ich denke auch, das die den übrig gebliebenen Pflanzen spätestens nächstes Jahr im Frühjahr den Gar ausmachen.


----------



## Motorola (29. August 2005)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich das Schilf aus unserem Teich?*

Das wahr bei uns auch so. Das Wasser stieg auch langsam und da ist das Schilf mitgewachsen. Wird schon werden#6#6#6.


----------

